

A neuroanatomist discusses the day she realized she was having a massive stroke - kennyroo
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/229

======
phaedrus
I almost didn't upmod this because I thought it was a repeat of the last
submission on this topic - this isn't: the last one was a text summary; this
one is the real talk. Worth watching, even if (especially if) you've read the
previous HN submission about this.

